# Pianoforall Review



## markyoutube

Are you struggling to learn to play piano? If so, be sure to take a look at Pianoforall! Pianoforall includes a wealth of piano content including 10 e-books, 200 videos, and 500 audio files!


----------



## Jaws

markyoutube said:


> Are you struggling to learn to play piano? If so, be sure to take a look at Pianoforall! Pianoforall includes a wealth of piano content including 10 e-books, 200 videos, and 500 audio files!


I struggled to learn the piano for about six years and then discovered that I really don't have good enough coordination. So my advice would be to have some lessons before buying this product.


----------

